# How often does MAC have a sale?



## nysailor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey all, I placed my first big order of MAC on their website in mid June when they had a 25% off sale.  Does anyone know how often they have sales like this?  I saved close to $50 on that order and I'm saving my wish list in my blackberry for my next order.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks!

Kris


----------



## darklocke (Aug 3, 2009)

I think it's once or twice a year, but don't hold me to that. I'm fairly new to the mesmerizing world of MAC..


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 3, 2009)

It's usually once or twice a year, they kind of do one when they feel like it so it can be anytime of the year. I find that the best way to find out about them is here, because as soon as one person knows they tell everyone on here!


----------



## nysailor (Aug 3, 2009)

Gotcha!  I got an email advertising the June sale.  I hopped right on, threw all my stuff into my cart, and checked right out!  Bought me a 15 shadow palette and filled her right up.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll stay tuned and hopefully get the email next time too.  Thanks you guys!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Aug 3, 2009)

I've been a fan of MAC for a few years now and honestly that was the first time I'd seen that kind of sale. I don't think its very often.


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea as far as I know, the sales started in Jun 08 and then there was one in Jan 09 and then this past June...I am guessing it was a new strategy based on poor sales during this economy. I would expect the next one after Christmas some time.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 7, 2009)

That was the first one i recall but i'm sure it happens....i loved it cause it was a good way for me to buy back-ups and not feel so bad.


----------



## andrie (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello I'm a newbie and I would like to know who lives in or near longisland NY I have tickets for Oct 3rd. Do you know of anyone who wants to go at that time. I do know this is an early request but I would like to go and give someone a ticket for housing.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andrie* 

 
_Hello I'm a newbie and I would like to know who lives in or near longisland NY I have tickets for Oct 3rd. Do you know of anyone who wants to go at that time. I do know this is an early request but I would like to go and give someone a ticket for housing._

 
huh? what are you talking about?


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 17, 2009)

like someone said earlier, this past sale was only the 3rd or 4th time mac has done a sale.  ever.  i think its just because of the economy, and i don't see them doing it forever.  i think once the economy picks back up, the sales will stop.


----------



## micci33 (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_huh? what are you talking about?_

 
lol...thats what im saying..


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andrie* 

 
_Hello I'm a newbie and I would like to know who lives in or near longisland NY I have tickets for Oct 3rd. Do you know of anyone who wants to go at that time. I do know this is an early request but I would like to go and give someone a ticket for housing._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_huh? what are you talking about?_

 
Perhaps she's referring to a warehouse sale?


----------

